# Question about becoming a cop



## jetwind (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, everyone from MassCop, I'm new here, and this is my very first post. I have a question which has been bothering me for a while; I have two speeding tickets, one is 10 miles over the limit and another is 18 over the limit which i did not plea gulity and awaiting for the court day. I have language and a two year degree, and I'm going to take the civil service exam this coming Apirl, so my question is that will these two violations stop me from becoming a police officer? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe. Maybe not. 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

It's hard to say, but don't get anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

It's hard to say, but don't get anymore


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

OCKS said:


> It's hard to say, but don't get anymore


...speeding tickets.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Prepare for an uphill battle.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

jetwind said:


> I have language and a two year degree, and I'm going to take.


You "have language?" Which one?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

lofu said:


> You "have language?" Which one?


Yeah? I'm confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetwind (Oct 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Yeah? I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

lofu said:


> You "have language?" Which one?


Probably Latin or Attic Greek.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

jetwind said:


> Mandarin Chinese.


I'd look into the military, on either a reserve or active duty level. I know the USAF pays really well for additional languages spoken, not 100% sure if Mandarin Chinese is accepted, but it's worth talking to a recruiter if you'd like to serve the country. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetwind (Oct 7, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> I'd look into the military, on either a reserve or active duty level. I know the USAF pays really well for additional languages spoken, not 100% sure if Mandarin Chinese is accepted, but it's worth talking to a recruiter if you'd like to serve the country. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to , but LE career was something that I wanted to do in the rest of my life. I'll been googling for a while, but could not get a accurate anwser for the question. I finally realized that the severity of having speeding tickets, i hoped they won't jeopardize my chances. and i would be very careful with my speed.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

On a side note, judging by jetwind's posts, if he does get on the job his reports are going to be real fun to proof read


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Irishpride said:


> On a side note, judging by jetwind's posts, if he does get on the job his reports are going to be real fun to proof read


Eh. I have seen much worse here from aspiring posters. My guess if he writes his reports in Mandarin, they will be literary classics. We do know that he drives like Jet-Wind.

To jetwind, two speeding tickets is not an end-game. Take the test. Watch your speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Irishpride said:


> On a side note, judging by jetwind's posts, if he does get on the job his reports are going to be real fun to proof read


Still better than half the bodies on my job - no exaggeration.


----------



## jetblow (Oct 8, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Eh. I have seen much worse here from aspiring posters. My guess if he writes his reports in Mandarin, they will be literary classics. We do know that he drives like Jet-Wind.
> 
> To jetwind, two speeding tickets is not an end-game. Take the test. Watch your speed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize for my grammer, and thanks for the advice, the second ticket will definitely be my last, as for jet-wind..... I take it as compliment, .
one more thing is that my Jetwind acount has been banned, because of "spam" ? anyone knows why? Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

jetblow said:


> one more thing is that my Jetwind acount has been banned, because of "spam" ? anyone knows why? Thanks.


Were you pushing boner pills? If so USMCMP5811 was looking for quantity pricing, but he wants the whole truck wrapped in a plain brown package.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

two tickets is a deal breaker ?

wow, things have changed.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

jetwind said:


> I would like to , but LE career was something that I wanted to do in the rest of my life. I'll been googling for a while, but could not get a accurate anwser for the question. I finally realized that the severity of having speeding tickets, i hoped they won't jeopardize my chances. and i would be very careful with my speed.


Join the military for 4 years and you will stand a far greater chance of getting that job.

Join the guard or reserves if you deploy you will get veterans pref.

Goodluck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wwonka said:


> Join the military for 4 years and you will stand a far greater chance of getting that job.
> 
> Join the guard or reserves if you deploy you will get veterans pref.
> 
> ...


+1

vets go to the head of the line


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> +1
> 
> vets go to the head of the line


I'm hoping so!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

